# My vet must surely love me....



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

We of course just had eye surgery done on Bailey but I had to take her to my regular vet for the initial diagnosis and bloodwork beforehand. 
Then a few days later Camden partially ripped his toenail out so I had to take him to get it cut all the way off. 
I got up this morning and sent everyone out for a potty break and Angel stood there on the step for a minute before going down and I noticed her anal gland was huge and inflamed. How this dog has been able to completely ignore this I have no idea. She is normally a serious wimp. No butt scooting, no licking, no whining, no indication anything was wrong. I put her on the counter and squeezed it and got a good bit out but it was definitely infected so I took a shower and got ready to take her. By the time we were leaving it had ruptured and was oozing out. 
Sooo, we had an ass-ectomy performed on her and considering it had to hurt like hell she was a very good little patient. The vet let me flush it out and put the antibiotic goo in there. (I do play a vet on TV you know.) She was running around wagging her tail as soon as I took her off the exam table so apparently she has very little feeling in her ass. Who knew? 
I got back home and was telling my hubby about it and noticed Toby was limping. Seriously? I looked at him and told him to Get. Over. It. He better learn the power of self healing because no more trips to the vet. None. No. Stop it.....:nono:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

It all seems to happen at once, doesn't it? When one dog goes to the vet, I always give a very stern lecture to the other one telling them if they get sick too they are going to the dog pound.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Back when we had 7 animals, I used to say I could just call in my Visa number to the vet and that would cure whoever was sick at the moment. Toby's limp will heal as soon as you call in your Visa number, there's no getting around it!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

You girls have given me a couple of great ideas to go on. I can tell each dog I just gave the vet at least $100 on their behalf and if that doesn't work a trip to the pound is definitely in order! :biggrin:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

chowder said:


> Back when we had 7 animals, I used to say I could just call in my Visa number to the vet and that would cure whoever was sick at the moment. Toby's limp will heal as soon as you call in your Visa number, there's no getting around it!


I have missed you!


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

Oh no! Fingers crossed that you have no more "excitement"!

I walked my two over to the vet to weigh them today, and had her take a look at Malcolm's rash. Then, of course, Lila peed on the floor (weird for her). It occurred to me that she's had two other accidents this week, so we ran a urine sample. Yup, UTI. So, my little 10-minute walk over to the vet to weigh my dogs turned into a $400 adventure. 

And I'm going out of town tomorrow. Yay.

:/


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

When it rains it pours. Knock on wood, we havent had one of those doggie outbreaks in quite some time


----------



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

An ass-ectomy, lol!! That's what I'm going to call it from now on (and I work in a vet clinic), lol.


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> We of course just had eye surgery done on Bailey but I had to take her to my regular vet for the initial diagnosis and bloodwork beforehand.
> Then a few days later Camden partially ripped his toenail out so I had to take him to get it cut all the way off.
> I got up this morning and sent everyone out for a potty break and Angel stood there on the step for a minute before going down and I noticed her anal gland was huge and inflamed. How this dog has been able to completely ignore this I have no idea. She is normally a serious wimp. No butt scooting, no licking, no whining, no indication anything was wrong. I put her on the counter and squeezed it and got a good bit out but it was definitely infected so I took a shower and got ready to take her. By the time we were leaving it had ruptured and was oozing out.
> Sooo, we had an ass-ectomy performed on her and considering it had to hurt like hell she was a very good little patient. The vet let me flush it out and put the antibiotic goo in there. (I do play a vet on TV you know.) She was running around wagging her tail as soon as I took her off the exam table so apparently she has very little feeling in her ass. Who knew?
> I got back home and was telling my hubby about it and noticed Toby was limping. Seriously? I looked at him and told him to Get. Over. It. He better learn the power of self healing because no more trips to the vet. None. No. Stop it.....:nono:


I was just remarking to my wife the other day how there are folks on this forum with lots of dogs, and wondered at the vet bills. The past 3 months have been $$$. Surgery for our Toby next week to get a lump removed. More $$$. Tooth extraction in Nov for Tuffy, torn cruciate this month.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

CoverTune said:


> An ass-ectomy, lol!! That's what I'm going to call it from now on (and I work in a vet clinic), lol.


That does seem like a reasonable name for it right??...

And Mondo, it does get a little expensive sometimes. Thankfully I have good connections because of doing rescue so get a lot of stuff free or for a low cost. When I went today the anti-inflammatory and antibiotic would have added $40 to my bill but I already had what I needed here since I do rescue. So that comes in handy every now and then! I got all of my dog food free (Blue Buffalo) before I started feeding raw and still have access to it through rescue but now give it to a couple of friends that rescue so it all works out in the end. I used to use it for my dogs as well as my rescues. I do still feed it to my rescues since I know they'll most likely be fed kibble once they get adopted.
No financial breaks with doggie eye surgeons yet though but if a few more of my dogs start to need their lenses removed maybe the vet Bailey went to will have mercy on me....hwell:


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Donna you can be so funny sometimes. Poor you and the doggies. And way off topic aren't you going to put your sig picture on this months calender contest? You really need to.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Herzo said:


> Donna you can be so funny sometimes. Poor you and the doggies. And way off topic aren't you going to put your sig picture on this months calender contest? You really need to.


I entered it for the winter pic in Dec or Jan already. I don't even know the theme for this month. I keep forgetting to look....


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> I entered it for the winter pic in Dec or Jan already. I don't even know the theme for this month. I keep forgetting to look....


It's multiple dogs. In my book, you are a shoo in.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

xellil said:


> It's multiple dogs. In my book, you are a shoo in.


Well I've definitely got that one covered....


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh I have forgotten is it already in the calender? If not enter it again unless you can get another that would be good also. My goodness if anyone needs in multiple dogs month it's you.


----------

